# April Photo Challenge. Discussion.



## Alex The G and T

"... And All the Fools sailed away..." --Dio


----------



## alchemist

This is the point at which everybody says "I'm never voting for you again..."


----------



## Perpetual Man

....

Alex, I'm never voting for you again...

Bad dad a dum

Seriously it's an usual but good theme, that'll make us think a bit I guess.


----------



## Mouse

The only thing I can think of, is to gather a selection of various fruit fools and photograph them.


----------



## Vertigo

For those who remember it - dangle spaghetti from a tree...


----------



## Talysia

First of all, congratulations on the win, Alex!

Secondly, what an interesting theme!  I have no idea of what to do for my second pic, though.  I was wondering if I had any ornaments/pictures of clowns, fools or harlequins and such, and found the images of those little fools on the jokers in a pack of playing cards.

Now to put my thinking cap on for the next entry.


----------



## anivid

Hello there, sb calling himself the G and T - what does that mean ??
Gagged and Towed ?? - or ??
btw - congrats with your photo abilities ;-)


----------



## Perpetual Man

Talysia - Pure Genius


----------



## Mouse

I second Perp. Very clever, Taly!


----------



## Tiffany

Brilliant photo, Talysia.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Hyeh, Hyeh.  A rumble of disgrumblement ripples through the crowd.  If it's any consolation, I'm going to have to work for this one, myself.  I had several days to mull over various potential themes; most of which came with preconceived potential entries.  The late flash, in the eve of April First, caught me by surprise as well.

Oh, ye of little faith...

Being newish in these parts; I browsed the last years' photo challenges to get  a sense of what's been done, and the resultant entries.  

Confidence is high that this crew will produce a broad and interesting array of interpretations on my evil theme.

Talysia opens with a hard-to-beat Joker hand.  Nicely done.

Tiffany horrifies: invoking what must have been a truly abominable movie. Excellent! 

***

Grinning over the "Gagged and Towed," Anivid.  There's a story about how "Great and Terrible" devolved to something sounding like, either, a cocktail or a Wodehouse character.  Another time...


----------



## Alex The G and T

Va Va Voom!  Angela Lansbury.  What a Babe!


----------



## Tiffany

Alex said:


> Va Va Voom! Angela Lansbury. What a Babe!


 

She was then!


----------



## Vertigo

Alex said:


> Grinning over the "Gagged and Towed," Anivid. There's a story about how "Great and Terrible" devolved to something sounding like, either, a cocktail or a Wodehouse character. Another time...


 
See now, in the UK G and T generally refers to Gin and Tonic but I somehow didn't think that was what your name referred to...


----------



## StormFeather

Vertigo said:


> See now, in the UK G and T generally refers to Gin and Tonic but I somehow didn't think that was what your name referred to...




Now that's exactly what I first thought when I saw it, but my mind never went further to question it until now!!

It's all much clearer, and right now the other meaning of G and T is appropriate as my mind is blank on what to go for this month


----------



## anivid

Gin & Tonic, Gagged & Towed – whatever.
My Mother Tongue isn’t English.
You see I’m all for beauty, cannot live without it, will go a long way for finding it, and/or making it  ;-)
I actually abhorre ugliness, and refuse snobbing downwards for finding fools, even they might not be far away, though acording to Alex they already sailed away ;-)
I’ll just abstain this April month – going out enjoying the nature’s beauty, trying to improve my photographic skills.
Good Luck All ;-)


----------



## hopewrites

Havent been able to get the song out of my head since the challenge was posted. Decided it was a sign and took a pict of my foolishness.
Probably would have done better to enter a pict of myself, but thought this would be more fun. 
the green box (I made) has chocolate covered almonds in. the blue box (I also made) has little chocolate candies I made in. the white and orange box (I made) has a silver ring in (didnt make that though) that i thought was nice. The flowers are folded from rice paper and colored with pencil then wrapped onto some floral wire with some floral tape. the loaf is Tropical Banana Bread (my own invention) and the jelly is Raspberry-Peach (my mothers invention). wind-chimes, a garden S (which happens to be my initial) with a butterfly on (which happens to be my fav thing in the whole wide world) and some guitar strings (he plays) round out this hobbitish present.

oh and a box of our favorite tea.


----------



## Mouse

Hope, impressive stuff.


----------



## Tiffany

Such a good take on the title of the competition, Hopewrites.
I guess Alex knows what he meant by the title too.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Okay, I've posted my two fools worth.


----------



## Alex The G and T

If the recipient of Hope's gifts doesn't feel honored and blessed... More fool, he.

***
Seems dangerous to remove the helmet to take a call.  Shouldn't a proper helmet have a built-in communicator?


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Alex said:


> If the recipient of Hope's gifts doesn't feel honored and blessed... More fool, he.


 
Agreed.




Alex said:


> Seems dangerous to remove the helmet to take a call. Shouldn't a proper helmet have a built-in communicator?


 
Obviously designed by a...fool.


----------



## Talysia

Really good entries this month!  Just posted my second entry whilst the idea was still fresh in my mind::  Fool's Gold - I used to collect gemstones, and I'm lucky I could still find it!


----------



## Tiffany

Another good interpretation, Talysia.


----------



## anivid

Hi Mouse ;-)
Like your mushroom - really nice ;-)


----------



## Alex The G and T

Indeed.  The Mouseshroom is _most_ excellent.


----------



## anivid

He-he Alex ;-) 
when will your own unique contributions be seen ??


----------



## Mouse

anivid said:


> Hi Mouse ;-)
> Like your mushroom - really nice ;-)



Merci beaucoup!



Alex said:


> Indeed.  The Mouseshroom is _most_ excellent.



Heh. 'Mouseshroom.' Thanks!


----------



## hopewrites

I've decided I want Mouse's camera. 
CAMERA! who is your mouse so i can ask for it?


----------



## Alex The G and T

anivid said:


> He-he Alex ;-)
> when will your own unique contributions be seen ??



It's only the first week.  Those waiting to see Alex hoisted on his own petard, will have to be patient.  };-}

The weather has been relentlessly foul, for getting out and about with a camera.  The One (count 'em... One) fair day I shot 2 dozen high speed, clever, action shots and utterly failed to capture my intent.  Partly limitations of the camera and muchly limitations of the photographer.  If the weather cooperates next week, I may take another shot at this brilliant concept.

I have a weak plan B which only requires a short drive and a quick snapshot.

The better the previous entries, the harder it gets to come up with a suitable new idea.  The best shots come by surprise from nowhere, anyway.  Just keep the camera handy.

Ironically, I have a road-trip planned beginning on the 28th; celebrating a birthday and an Anniversary. (11 years, blissfully living-in-sin with the Woman of My Dreams)   Any chance to broaden my photographic horizons will come too late!  (And where better to see fools in their native habitat than Northern California Wine Country.)

There's still time, I tell you.  More time!


----------



## hopewrites

Alex said:


> (And where better to see fools in their native habitat than Northern California Wine Country.)


all the other native habitats lovers seem to take over. we're an invasive species i tell you running out the native Skeptics and Scrooges where ever we go };D    
(that is a super wicked winky grin by the way)


----------



## Mouse

hopewrites said:


> I've decided I want Mouse's camera.
> CAMERA! who is your mouse so i can ask for it?



It's a Sony A390. And it's brilliant.

I thought I had a good idea - go take some photos of some Fool's Parsley. Nope. Doesn't flower until the summer. D'oh!

Ok. Apparently there's a Fool's Watercress. Again, not around til the summer. Gah!

So, I've just spent the past ten minutes learning to tie a Tom Fool's Knot. But I only have ribbon in the house and no rope. A Tom Fool's Knot in a ribbon just looks like knotted ribbon.


----------



## anivid

Alex and Mouse, giggling to see how you"re working with the concept ;-D
You're getting one step closer to a solution all the time.
Though personally I'll always prefer pics from the Nature I have to ask Mouse, isn't there something in British Cookery called FOOL ??


----------



## Perpetual Man

anivid said:


> Alex and Mouse, giggling to see how you"re working with the concept ;-D
> You're getting one step closer to a solution all the time.
> Though personally I'll always prefer pics from the Nature I have to ask Mouse, isn't there something in British Cookery called FOOL ??



There is indeed, at the forefront in my mind is the raspberry fool. I was going to put a generic photo up, but then decided against it just in case someone decided to use one for their entry.


----------



## Mouse

Aha! Well I did mention the fruit fool on page one.  I know my mum occasionally eats them, so if there's any in the fridge, it's going to be my last resort!


----------



## crystal haven

I'm enjoying all the photos - such clever ideas. I wouldn't have thought of them.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Mouse said:


> Aha! Well I did mention the fruit fool on page one.  I know my mum occasionally eats them, so if there's any in the fridge, it's going to be my last resort!


 
Last resort, or just desserts?


----------



## anivid

Mouse, Sony A390 does it have an extra lens, or is the build-in lens of considerable size ??
Well, what I mean is, isn't it a fairly big camera to be dragging around ??
(though I must admit it takes some really sharp pics ;-)


----------



## Mouse

I bought the A390K, which came with a 18-70mm lens, which is a bit bigger than the 18-55mm lens it usually comes with. I've also got a wide angle/fisheye lens for it, and a macro lens. 

But no, it's not too big to carry round! It's nice and light and fits in my tiny hands well enough.


----------



## alchemist

That's one up. You can probably smell my desperation from the other side of the world.


----------



## Alex The G and T

This morning's (west coast US time) _spate_ of entries livens up the field a bit.

As I mentioned, upthread, I surfed the previous years' themes to get a sense of what's been done, and how it worked.  One of the conclusions drawn was that unexplained themes drew the widest interpretations.

A dearth of entries, over the last week, has led me to wonder whether I should goad the field a bit. Perhaps explain my thinking a bit more?

We see the term "fool" as a noun well represented..  The jester, joker, harlequin, mountebank.  (Talysia, Tiffany, Mouse) 

David broadens the noun a bit towards "fool" as a person displaying behavior which clearly, somehow doesn't quite Get the Point.  Alchemist lookin' good in a similar aspect.

I'm not seeing much in "fool" as a verb.  Maybe Hope's "Fool for Love," or the concept of _giving _elaborate gifts for her _own_ birthday.

Talysia, Mouse, alchemist and Stormfeather have breached the "Anavid Barrier."   Anavid has stated that he prefers to photograph Beauty in Nature.  Stormfeather, especially, blew the dichotomy of foolishness and beauty wide open, with style and grace.  Natural beauty and tomfoolery are not mutually exclusive.

The _Jaundiced Eye_ is looking for the tongue in Mother Nature's cheek.  Talysia's "Fools Gold" points in this other direction, which I had in mind.  Beautiful, yet deceptive. Which other natural displays might require a second look?

Anavid also commented that he is not comfortable with the english language.  Well, Anavid, I haven't noticed that there is anything wrong with your english.  As a woefully monolingual American; I applaud anyone with any multilingual facility. A browse of my pocket French-English translation dictionary shows a sad dearth of breadth in difining the term fool.  Yet,  I reckon that not all of the English-as-a-first-language crew has fully grasped the extent of the nuances of the term "fool."

**
Some broader hints to the convoluted contortion of Alex' mind are hereabove exposed. I have more ideas. 

My primary, best pursuit  has proven so elusive that I wouldn't mind sharing it, in hopes that someone might capture a better shot than mine own frustrated attempts.

How say ye?  Would further delvings into Alex' twisted thinking constitute a fair hint; or a spoiler?


----------



## hopewrites

hint or spoiler as long as your 'enlightening' is entertaining i'm up for it.

what i have noticed is that when it comes time for voting people (and by people i mean Me and anyone else who is willing to throw in with the statement that follows that word) tend to look for the pict(s) that best depicts their interpretation of what we were challenged to find and capture.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Heh heh. A quick response in favor of wondering what the bloody hell Alex was thinking.

Short answer: look at the second and third entries for the term in the dictionary.  As a verb it's a jest, a jape, a prank. 

I have a story so terrible that I can't reveal it until the voting is over; lest it appear that I'm pandering for sympathy.  };-}

Meanwhile.. this theme shouldn't be so tough... if we broaden the connotations of the term a bit.


----------



## anivid

Whou-whou, always interesting to have look inside a man’s thinking cap ;-)
Now we’ve just to find sby thinking like yourself – and you’ll win !!
-oh, you didn’t post a pic yet ?? – would that be an obstacle ??
On a more serious note : Alex, forget the Past – there might have been other participants then, you’ll have to work with the playfull critters you’ve got here & now ;-)


----------



## StormFeather

Alex said:


> Talysia, Mouse, alchemist and Stormfeather have breached the "Anavid Barrier."   Anavid has stated that he prefers to photograph Beauty in Nature.  Stormfeather, especially, blew the dichotomy of foolishness and beauty wide open, with style and grace.  Natural beauty and tomfoolery are not mutually exclusive.



_*does a little jig of happiness*_

Wow - and there was me thinking that I was stretching things a bit too far!  

My second entry is of my two kids at their early morning football practice on Friday - both I and the instructor nearly lost them!  Needless to say, after taking the picture I sat in the car!


----------



## anivid

Fine pic Alch – Blue Clone on a Sunday Outing ??
There’s something fascinating over it – feeling for telling about it (where, who, why, what etc.) ??
StormFeather captured some good weather phenomenons in her Rainbow and Mist - nice to see ;-)


----------



## David Evil Overlord

I like the way Alex is doing comments for the photos, like Perp, Karn, Hope and Springs do for the story contests.


----------



## alchemist

anivid said:


> Fine pic Alch – Blue Clone on a Sunday Outing ??
> There’s something fascinating over it – feeling for telling about it (where, who, why, what etc.) ??



I'll spoil the fascination now by telling you it's the Franz Josef glacier in New Zealand. Now glaciers may be a Sunday outing for you with your skis, but it's a massive adventure for me.


----------



## Alex The G and T

David Evil Overlord said:


> I like the way Alex is doing comments for the photos, like Perp, Karn, Hope and Springs do for the story contests.



Thanks for the thumbs-up on that.  I seek to encourage broadening the focus (so to speak) on this theme.

My own elusive goal has been bent towards the animal _trickster_ archetypes, which appear in myth and folklore globally.

I may have a homefield advantage.  I live in a clearing in a forest, much like Baba Yaga; except I didn't build my house on chicken legs.

I double-triple-dog-pinky-swear that I didn't have this in mind, stacking the deck, until days after I posted the theme. 

 The thing about animal trickster figures is that they have earned their reputation.  They are sly and elusive.

Coyote, we at the Alex homestead, hear regularly at night, yet seldom see in daylight.  Fox lives in a den under a huge redwood tree stump, out behind the barn.  Seldom seen, but in glimpses and flashes, during twilight hours.  Raven, the prime miscreant, troublemaker of the avian kingdom are ubiquitous.  I have shot dozens of portraits of Raven. Capturing Raven in an act of foolishness has proven to be a challenge to inadequacies in equipment and the photographer's reflexes.

Relentlessly foul weather has confounded my project as much as the slippery nature of my photographic goal.

I have potential entries; but I'm hoping for better.

As a hideous backup plan I have a jape, so horrible, that I will pelted with rotted vegetables and offal if I dare post it.  Alternatively, I might be lauded as a master comedian.  This jape within a jape makes me laugh hysterically.  Not hysterically as in funny; but hysterically, as in losing my mind over extreme cabin-fever resultant of aforementioned terrible weather.  Everything which I want and need to be doing requires better weather. I have been sorely housebound.

I intend to wrap up this challenge, in about a week; either down in flames, smothered in glory,  or hauled off in a straight-jacket.


----------



## hopewrites

i'll let you borrow mine if you wish.

as an aside I have added some practicalities to my gift box, in the way of nice smelling natural soaps, various scented candles and some aspirin. still not full so i'm still thinking of what else I might add to it.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

May I suggest a frozen butterfly?


----------



## Alex The G and T

hopewrites said:


> i'll let you borrow mine if you wish.



Thanks, Hope, but sharing a camera over a 15 hour road-trip seems rather less than practical.  };-}

Since I last posted, I've been culling through another dozen shots of flyin' Ravens and was reminded of another angle I had in mind.

When I said something about the "Tongue in Mother Nature's Cheek," upthread; I was thinking of natural formations which offer the delusion of another image.  Cloud formations, weird rock contortions, deformed trees....


----------



## anivid

Hooja Alch – glaciers would be a massive adventure for me too ;-)
Ice, right – not exactly where skis are most useful – they need something where the edges can sink into while meeting resistance - else the skis would be sliding freely with you, probably helping the glacier to get you down in a rut ;-)
The expression : Sunday Outing was used,  because they don’t seem to have much equipment – spiked shoes ?? – but no sticks, ropes, axes, etc. ??
New question : why are they dressed alike – or shouldn’t I ask ??
As ice adventure I tried Dripstone Caves – a landscape made totally of ice : stalactites & stalagmites – but subterrenean – not out in the free as your glaciers, which gives another quite delicious colour spectrum.
My eyes like your pic ;-)


----------



## alchemist

anivid said:


> New question : why are they dressed alike – or shouldn’t I ask ??


 
Nothing too exotic. It was an organised trip and everyone got given a blue raincoat, even me! We did have crampons (?) as well. It was mildly scary, knowing I could slide to my death, going "Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee...splat!"


----------



## anivid

alchemist said:


> ... going "Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee...splat!"


(those quotings are weird - will not always follow my intentions ;-)

Yeah Alch, a fast way to end all earthly sorrows ;-)
We see it every year on the ski slopes – hence my motto: Security before Fastness – which I try to imprint in every young person I see out there. 
Not to much use I’m afraid, as they decades ago stuffed their ears with something more rhytmic than adult advices ;-)
We have at least one every year who goes "Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee...splat!" – as you so charmingly put it ;-)
Hm, may be we should embed our advices in sound & rhytme for getting access to their ears ??
(tagged : spin-off ;-)


----------



## hopewrites

Alex said:


> Thanks, Hope, but sharing a camera over a 15 hour road-trip seems rather less than practical.  };-}


oh i meant jacket. My camera is embedded in my phone and i dont let my phone off my person.


----------



## Alex The G and T

_They_ let you take your straight-jacket off of your person?

How I envy you.


----------



## hopewrites

who let who what? No I just said I have one you could borrow, didnt say anyone _let_ me take it off... or keep it...
but i have such long arms that it was the only jacket that came close to covering my wrists while still fitting through the shoulders and waist. though the sleeves are a tiny bit long, nothing a bit of cuffing doesnt cure though.


on a side note, is anyone else having trouble with the pictures only sometimes showing up? I tried viewing on a different browser but my back up browser shows fewer picts than my standard.


----------



## Alex The G and T

hopewrites said:


> on a side note, is anyone else having trouble with the pictures only sometimes showing up? I tried viewing on a different browser but my back up browser shows fewer picts than my standard.



These third-party, "free," ad driven photo _web hosts_ always want to fightcha to embed an image, sans the logo-rich page it's hosted upon.  

In order to embed an image within a post, one must isolate the image in a "new window" to get the exact URL of the unencumbered image.

I'd been using Flickr for years.  They got so feisty, at one time, that I would have to skim through the html source code, looking for the image call; which had had it's filename changed to incomprehensible gibberish.  And they change the format occasioanally when they think they're getting thwarted too often.

Yeah, there was one Photo this month... I forget whether it was the photo challenge or pic of the day..  I actually saw the image oscillate between available and broken link, several times over the course of one day.

I had a bit of an unusual fight with the facebook schemario getting my entry up tonight, also.  Someone is tweaking the game somewhere.

The hosts want the linkees to see the ads.  I say, It's my image, I own it and I'm damn well gonna link to it how I see fit.


(David takes the easy out and links, rather than embeds, to the appropriate Flickr page)


----------



## hopewrites

fixed it. wasnt my browser, was my tether. Seems it not only blocked me from opening my email when it "blocked" password protected sites, but from some of the images being viewable as well.
all good now though.

*seriously thinks about just getting a wireless card*


----------



## Alex The G and T

Oh.  Well that was easier.  };-}


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Alex said:


> (David takes the easy out and links, rather than embeds, to the appropriate Flickr page)



Only 'cos it's the only way I've managed to get my photos into the contests here. My best result by any other method is a small blue square, with a white question mark inside. And I never took and photos of question-marked blue squares!


----------



## anivid

Well David - in accordance with what Alex wrote I'm only using the chron system when posting pics on the chron ;-)
I upload the pic to my chron album, and after that I copy the BBcode and past it directly into the TEXT field where the pic's intended to go (don't use the little pop-up menues ;-) 
It works for me - hope it'll work for you as well, as it's a little disencouraging having to go to another universe for looking at something meant for here ;-)
Good Luck ;-)


----------



## alchemist

David Evil Overlord said:


> Only 'cos it's the only way I've managed to get my photos into the contests here. My best result by any other method is a small blue square, with a white question mark inside. And I never took and photos of question-marked blue squares!


 
A lot of folks use photobucket. It hasn't let me down yet.

I also used my Chrons album once, but the size is limited if you put it in there.


----------



## Alex The G and T

I put my first entry up last night, without caption.  
I'm curious to hear what others make of it before I comment.


----------



## anivid

Nice sky, Alex - w/birdie trying to get away.
But where's the fool ??
Oh gee - that was the one who sailed away ??

 (don't know what this smily means, but it looks sort of cute ;-)


----------



## anivid

- am more and more intrigued by Stormy's fog/mist.
It's like a curtain to another world, when starring, more and more details protrudes.
One sort of goes into this other world ;-)


----------



## alchemist

Alex said:


> I put my first entry up last night, without caption.
> I'm curious to hear what others make of it before I comment.



I'm looking for shapes in the cloud but can't find any. Okay, I give up.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Alex said:


> My own elusive goal has been bent towards the animal _trickster_ archetypes, which appear in myth and folklore globally...
> 
> ... Capturing Raven in an act of foolishness has proven to be a challenge to inadequacies in equipment and the photographer's reflexes.



Quoth the Raven...


----------



## Alex The G and T

Clever sleuthing, David...
And...

I don't intend to be painfully coy with a silly guessing game.  (And gawds forbid anything _silly_ might occur within the Chrons)

I'm genuinely curious if I'm the only person enduring this hallucination.


----------



## anivid

If I get you correctly, Alex - you seem to think the birdie (which could be all sorts other than raven) is doing something foolish ??


----------



## Alex The G and T

Yeah, looks like the Raven Project is a wash.

There's a bluff, nearby, where the soaring birds play in the updrafts.  The Ravens are rambunctious, staging aerobatic battles and driving away the raptors.  The action shots all came out blurry,and the clear shots didn't show any action.

But the face in the cloud leapt right out at me, here on the big iMac screen.

I guess the view might depend a lot on the viewer's device.  Though _someone_, here was able to spot a dragon vomiting out a My Little Pony in an aurora, in a "picture of the day"; which I had to work for after having the illusion pointed out.  };-}

It would be a stretch to call the face Loki, for the theme.  It looks more like Odin, or Moses.  A test flight on facebook drew a response of "Voldemort."  It also bears a certain resemblance of a mirror image of my avatar.  heheheh.

Oh, well.  If I have to explain it....  I'll take it as a miss.


----------



## Mouse

Hmm... I was looking at the bird, but now you mention it, it does look like he's being chased by a Seaking.


----------



## Tiffany

Mouse said:


> Hmm... I was looking at the bird, but now you mention it, it does look like he's being chased by a *Seaking*.


 
Wish my fish looked like those, they are very cute!


----------



## Alex The G and T

A Jape within a Jape within a Jape.

And the joke's on me.

***
And a poignant illustration of why some people, interested in visual arts, pick up a camera rather than a pen.  };-}


----------



## hopewrites

I laughed...


----------



## Alex The G and T

Aaaahhh, the April nightmare is almost over.  };-}

Some of us had some fun with this theme.  Great entries, all around.

I don't have time today to figure out how to post a poll.  Much obliged if some savant would take on that task.

Good Luck in the voting, all!


----------



## Mouse

Oh aye, I forgot this ended today. Isn't alc doing the polls?


----------



## hopewrites

He volunteered last month, I m still figuring out how to internet from my phone. Always suprided when I can do something ... like post. :/


----------



## alchemist

Well now, a number of us volunteered for that duty 
Last month, I think I made a mistake and posted an hour early, forgetting that we're in BST rather than GMT. It should, I think, go up at 1am UK time rather than the midnight I did in March. Which, if correct, means I'm in bed. 
Hope, you'll never do it on your phone. Anybody in a different time zone or coming back from the pub who can do it? Failing that, I'll do it in the morning. It'll be fairer to put it up late instead of early.


----------



## Alex The G and T

"Just the FAQ's, Man"

Okay, this poll thing isn't so tough.

"I heard it. I heard it. I heard it on the FAQ's" -- ZZ Top.

I'm on it.  Give me an hour or so.  I gots three things going on at once, just now.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Voting is Open


*http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/536207-april-photo-challenge-poll.html*


----------



## Alex The G and T

Reading back through this comment thread;  We did have fun, dammit!

 I guess I already remarked about what I liked about each entry.

Talysia's "Fools's Gold"  pretty well summed up my notion of what the theme was about, so she got my vote.

***

And I am outie, in the morning... incommunicado for a couple days.  Have fun!  Good Luck!


----------



## Mouse

Taly for me too.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

I voted for Stormfeather's foolish football, played in a fog so thick it probably had solid lumps in it.


----------



## Talysia

Wow - many thanks for the votes, Alex, Mouse, and Chris.  That's made my afternoon!

There were some really interesting interpretations of the theme this month, but my vote goes to Mouse's mushroom.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I didn't manage to take part this month, the theme threw me to start with and then time just got eaten away by something.

Speaking of which I did actually buy a Strawberry Fool with the intention of voting for it, but someone ate it before I got the camera out! (It might have been me)

I was so impressed by Talysia coming up with an answer to the riddle that Alex set, that voting seemed to be leaning toward her from the first post, she then topped herself with the Fool's Gold.

I really appreciated some of the others, Mouse's tarot card, and Alex sketch all made me chuckle.


----------



## crystal haven

I've enjoyed all the different photos for this challenge. 

I can only vote for one person, though, and my vote goes to Talysia, for the playing cards.

I felt the cards fitted the theme, and they were presented well - I liked the way there is a card in the background too.


----------



## Mouse

Thanks Talysia.


----------



## Talysia

Many thanks for the votes, PM and Crystal.


----------



## chrispenycate

Perpetual Man said:


> I didn't manage to take part this month, the theme threw me to start with and then time just got eaten away by something.



Yes, I noticed all the perphamily photos were of the latest generation, not of the parents who could have qualified for this challenge.

And, while there was no shortage of fools in my vicinity, I couldn't manage a photo with all of them…


----------



## Mouse

Ooh, I see I have another vote! Thanks hope.


----------



## Alex The G and T

*Congratulations Talysia!
*
You have the Con.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Congratulations Talysia!


----------



## anivid

Well, since all of the pics have a fairly good technology, and since they all seem connnected to the theme one way or the other (cough - cough J) – I’ll just close my eyes, and cast my vote J


----------



## alchemist

Well, technically, the poll will close on May 2nd at 5.24am, so Talysia hasn't won yet.

Yet.


----------



## Talysia

Thanks for the vote, alchemist.

I have a possible idea for a theme, but I'll wait for the poll to end, just in case.


----------



## Tiffany

I voted for Talysia, her fools gold. I thought that the best interpretation of the challenge.


----------



## TheDustyZebra

I don't know why I even came to the poll to vote, given that it's May 1st, but since it was still open, I voted! I couldn't resist DEO's fools, although alchemist's fools were very enticing as well.


----------



## hopewrites

Mouse said:


> Ooh, I see I have another vote! Thanks hope.


your very welcome. is it just me or do I end up voting for you more often than not? and if it isnt me would you consider doing the photography at what ever wedding I may or may not have sometime in my distant future? I'll start saving now to fly you to where ever we have it (probably somewhere tropical).


----------



## David Evil Overlord

A vote! Thank you, DustyZebra!


----------



## Alex The G and T

Awww, Geeze, Tiffany.  You, me and Angela Lansbury come up wallflowers...

Go figure...  };-}


----------



## Talysia

Thanks for the last minute vote, Tiffany - indeed, thanks to everyone who voted this month.

Since the poll's ended, I'll go ahead and start the next challenge.  Good luck!


----------



## Tiffany

I was a bit late coming back here, been busy, still am, but I had to see who won.
I have no idea what Alex is on about though.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

I believe he means no one picked your photos to vote for.


----------



## Tiffany

David Evil Overlord said:


> I believe he means no one picked your photos to vote for.


 
That's OK, I won once anyway.
The Court Jester is a very funny film if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Is that the one where he gets hypnotised into believing he's a Robin Hood-type hero, but every time someone snaps their fingers he changes from hero to his normal bumbling jester-self, and then back again?

And the Flagon with the dragon, or the vessel with the pestle, but they broke the chalice from the palace?


----------



## Tiffany

David Evil Overlord said:


> Is that the one where he gets hypnotised into believing he's a Robin Hood-type hero, but every time someone snaps their fingers he changes from hero to his normal bumbling jester-self, and then back again?
> 
> And the Flagon with the dragon, or the vessel with the pestle, but they broke the chalice from the palace?


 
That's the one, it's an hilarious film. I must have seen it 20 times, but it still makes me laugh.


----------



## Mouse

hopewrites said:


> your very welcome. is it just me or do I end up voting for you more often than not? and if it isnt me would you consider doing the photography at what ever wedding I may or may not have sometime in my distant future? I'll start saving now to fly you to where ever we have it (probably somewhere tropical).



Now that would be most awesome. 

And congratulations, Talysia, for the win!


----------

